# TNT Asian Cucumber Salad



## kadesma (Apr 26, 2012)

Peel and cut !large ir 2 med. cucumbers slice thin In a small bowl combine 1/4 cup rice vinegar,the juice of 1 lime 1/4 cup sugar,1 tea, kosher salt 1 tea. red pepper flakes. pour dressing over the cucumbers add a few torn  mint leaves and torn cilantro leaves how much of the torn leaves is your choice I like a lot of both.Chill for at least 20 min. 
enjoy I love this with a sliced bagute  hollow ed out and filled with chopped tomatoes lots of evoo red onion and several sliced hard cooked eggs some red wine vinegar. so yummy and good.
kades


----------



## taxlady (Apr 26, 2012)

Sounds good. I have copied and pasted it. DH doesn't like cukes, but enjoys the cucumber salad at one of our favourite Chinese restaurants.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 26, 2012)

Sounds good! I suggest adding some toasted sesame seeds, either white or black.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 26, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Sounds good! I suggest adding some toasted sesame seeds, either white or black.


Good idea.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 26, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Sounds good. I have copied and pasted it. DH doesn't like cukes, but enjoys the cucumber salad at one of our favourite Chinese restaurants.


Thanks for letting me know. Hope you both like this one.You might try very thin sliced zucchini instead of the cucumbers they are great this way.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Apr 26, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Sounds good! I suggest adding some toasted sesame seeds, either white or black.


Will do. thanks for the idea.
kades


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 26, 2012)

TYVM @ TL & KM. The crunchy, toasty taste of sesame seeds very nicely offsets the cold, fresh sweet taste of cucumbers. My suggestion comes from eating many Asian condiments and salads that incorporated both cucumbers and sesame seeds. I don't always understand why Asian things work, but I understand that they work.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 26, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Thanks for letting me know. Hope you both like this one.You might try very thin sliced zucchini instead of the cucumbers they are great this way.
> kades


Oh, I don't think so. He can handle English cukes, but really detests zucchini.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 26, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Oh, I don't think so. He can handle English cukes, but really detests zucchini.


by golly he sounds just like a man I know How does he feel about yellow summer squash? Lemon cukes are nice as are Armenian cukes both are mild and crunchy.
kades


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 26, 2012)

"Cukes" and zucchini are oddly the same in some recipes but different in many others. I've noted a Thai version of sweet 'n sour (beef, pork, chicken, shrimp) that uses cucumbers instead of zucchini more often (IMO) seen in Chinese cooking. OTOH I make some sushi dishes (e.g. California roll) where cucumbers are _de rigueur_ and zucchini would be just wrong. How many of us would steam some zucchini as a side vegetable, or maybe bread and fry them, compared to who would do the same for cucumber? Cucumber in salads is often the case but how often do you see zucchini in salads?

I'm all in favor for equal representation of both cucumbers and zucchini!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 26, 2012)

kadesma said:


> by golly he sounds just like a man I know How does he feel about yellow summer squash? Lemon cukes are nice as are Armenian cukes both are mild and crunchy.
> kades


The only squash he doesn't dislike is spaghetti squash. Same here, but I don't hate zucchini. Not real fond of it, but don't hate it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm thinking a pinch or two of Wasabi powder...but I might have PF's Asian cole slaw on the brain...


----------

